# The True Wild Betta (A story)



## baylee767

It came to me... in the shower (Lol)... so here goes (warning, each part will be long)

Part 1: Falling through air

I am not just a fish. I am a Betta. I am a _warrior._

Or so I thought when I was very young. I was only a few months old, barely mature, and my color had only recently been decided on. I was a blinding white, and it hurt to look at my reflection. I had an overly sized tail like that of the moon halfway through its cycle.

I was stuck in a little glass cylinder, so small I could barely move. When I look back, I realize that if I had stayed in something so small forever, I would have hated large spaces and been unable to live my life as I do now.

Now, let me begin.

All of my male siblings were enemies to me. I loathed them, and seeing them made me flare with rage. I saw any of my female siblings, and I felt the urge to spawn. That was it, the only bond I had through other individuals. We were all completely different and didn't agree about anything, except one thing. We all knew that the place was dangerous. The place outside of the cylinder's, where the feeders walked to harvest food, and where some kind of fish leaped through the air sometimes. The place that was a giant mass of water stretching forever, a giant shining mass.

It was forbidden, and even if we could go to it, we wouldn't. No one knew why it was forbidden, it just was. 

"I bet I can jump higher than you!" Said a male next to me, trying to show off to a female. The other male next to me said "Huh! Shut it cloud-face!" And they both leaped, only to hit the lid. I rolled my eyes. _How come the other males never think? _Those two males, me, and two females were the sole survivors of our spawn. One of the females was looking weak though, like she might go at any minute. "They are weak," I told myself "Only the strong will prevail."

The other males were at it again, and I felt frustrated with their stupidity. They leaped into the air, hitting the lids. This time, the lids popped off. With a started shriek the males both left the water, and landed on the ground in the air. I looked away while their flopping grew weaker and weaker, and eventually stopped.

____________________________________________________________

Eventually the feeder returned, oh how I loathed it. It was undersized compared with other feeders, and it had spelled doom for many of my siblings. It saw my brothers on the ground and merely tossed them away. It picked up a cylinder, and I realized that female had died. 

"I'm going to die here." I just knew it. But the feeder surprised me. It picked up me and the female's cylinder's and brought us to the forbidden place. It tipped our homes, shaking it's head with dismay. I struggled against the current relucnant to go to the place of dangers, but then I found myself falling, falling through air.

___________________________________


So... should I continue?


----------



## Nutt007

Continue! Awesome! :-D


----------



## baylee767

Okay!

I was going to update yesterday... but after an hour of typing right when I was about to finish I accidently hit the power button on my computer. I was frustrated so I didn't get back to it lol.

Part 2: Real Warriors

I knew the world would end when I hit the water. I braced myself, but was surprised when I began to float. I finally looked around, and I saw that I was in a place that was probably as deep as the cylinder, only it stretched as far as the eye could see.

I hid against a plant and watched my sister freeze up when she suddenly appeared from over the water. At that moment, my urge to explore was much greater than my urge to spawn. I darted forward and thought _Ha! I'm one fast fish!_

I started exploring, but in a matter of minutes it was soon evident that there was no way I could ever explore this whole territory in my entire lifetime, besides, I was getting exhausted. 

I sat on a leaf and looked around with amazement. This was my new life now, one where I could have all the space in the world! I did a full flare and swam in a wide circle, proud to have all the room in the world for it. 

Then I noticed a dark shape. It moved faster than I ever thought possible, and I recoiled with shock when the fish stopped and flared at me. It was another male Betta.

He was strange, he had short fins and a duller color than me. His body was longer and his entire shape was different. Yet he hid a fierceness that I could tell by how he held his fins firm and by his swiftness.

I flared back, hoping to intimidate the rival with my massive fins. He jerked back with shock, then zipped towards me faster than a fly. I charged at him, ready to fight. He came close and I jerked my head to bite him. Suddenly the strange male jerked to the side much too fast. I barely had time to turn my head when I felt a nip on one of my pectoral fins. I jerked to the side, not wanting the enemy to take away my swimming ability.

I managed to whack him with my head. The male said, "Leave my territory now, strange Betta." With a mocking tone. My pride would never allow me to do that, even against such a strong and agile apponent. "Never!" I charged, but instead of turning away, the male charged right back at me. I froze up as he bit my mouth and flipped me. I watched helplessly as his tail started flexing and swooshing, thrashing me around violently. His teeth were cutting into my skin. I tried to struggle free, but I couldn't move. 

I really needed to breath, and I knew I was probably going to drown, stuck under another male. Suddenly the male let me go and raced to the surface. I followed him and we forgot our rivalry for a second, we both needed to breath.

"Had enough? Now GO!" The Betta shouted, panting with exhaustion. I didn't hesitate as I turned around and fled, feeling occasional nips on my tail as the other malen pursued me. Suddenly he stopped, and I turned to see him sitting under a bubblenest.

I shivered and hid under a rock. _That was a wild Betta!_ I realized. _They aren't just stories! They... they are real warriors!_


----------



## BeCkS

is that the end of the story!?!?!??! i wanna hear more!


----------



## baylee767

Nope. That would be a bad end, wouldn't it?

Part 3: The mysterious red Betta

It was a few days later, and I was exhausted. I could never tell how to spot another Betta's territory, though the wild Bettas seemed to know. Sometimes I would run away only to stop in another territory. After that first fight, I never fought again, knowing I was much too slow to fight. I had just finished running from another male.

I also sensed something different. The spot I was at, I'd been here before. Except last time it was deeper. It was 4 times my height before, now it was barely higher than me. I spun in a quick circle, and became upset. My beautiful tail, my one timidating advantage over others, wasn't as beautiful as it used to be. It was still fairly long, but the tips were bent and there were chunks and holes at the end of my tail. I wished I had no tail instead of such a terribly damaged one.

I rested on the bottom and allowed dreams to form in my mind. I could still see and smell, but only vaugly. The images started popping up in my head out of my control.

I was laying on the ground, helpless, in foot deep waters with no fins. My tail was gnawed away, and only stumps were left on my pectoral fins. Then one of those vicous males came and bit off the stumps. He then bit onto one of my scales and start wriggling and writhing and he slowely tore it out. Then he tore out some more scales, and I was just a finless Betta missing scale protection and movement abilities, save my teeth. I needed air, and I needed it badly. I squirmed, trying to swim. Then I smacked into something and yelped with the first real pain I felt.

Then I looked around and once again the water was a few inches deep and I had fins. I must have been swimming in my sleep, because some of the scales had been scraped off my side where I had colided with a rock.

I realized I was starting to feel weak. Then I remembered that I urgently needed air. I barely had to move when I reached the surface and instantly felt better.

I stared at my hated tail. With it, something like my nightmare could happen and I'd be too slow to do anything. I twisted my head back and bit. 

I fell asleep, exhausted. When I woke up I decided to test my new tail. I swam, and was propelled much farther than I was used to. There was a dull ache, but nothing really hurt from the tail biting. I found that I wass off balance and I bit off more tail chunks to even myself out.

In the end my tail was nowhere near the strength of a wild Betta's, but at least I was quicker and lighter than before. Swimming became joy instead of exhaustion. 

A male lept out at me. I was ready to fight this time with my speed, but he didn't attack. Instead he said, "Come. You are obviously a stranger. Come into my cave." And he disappeared inside of a cave. 

I flared uncertainly, then followed the Betta, who I could tell was old. "I have been watching you." He said. "You don't know much about us, and until yesterday you were a slug." I saw he was a dull red.

_What the heck is going on?_


----------



## BeCkS

this story is WICKED!


----------



## Alex09

This is pretty neat!


----------



## baylee767

Thanks! 

Part 4: Understanding the rice paddie.

The male motioned towards a piece of moss underneath a hole it the cave where I could get air. I took a breathand swam onto the moss, keeping my fins flared at all times and staying on the lookout.

"I don't know exactly what's wrong with you. You were born with those fins that are too big and that color. You somehow managed to survive as a fry without being eaten, even though you stick out." I started to say that I wasn't even hatched here, but he glared at me until I stopped. "I have a feeling you aren't from around here. There are few enough Bettas as it is, so I might as well try to keep our numbers up by explaining how this place works to you."

The male started his long speech. "I'm Longfins, called so because of my incredibly long fins." His fins looked pretty short to me, but by the wild standards they WERE a bit long. "What is your name, bright one?" Longfin asked.

"My name?" I said, baffled. I knew that things had names, like water, rocks, and plants. But I never imagined that I could have a name other than "Betta".

"You don't have a name?" Longfin asked, shocked. "No matter, once you understand our ways you can choose one."

He then proceeded to explain to me how life as a wild Betta worked. Apparently the other males marked their territory by bubblenests. I'm supposed to only eat bugs on the surface and swimming through the water, I'll never have pellets again. And I learned that the world was a danger, filled with predators. And with a color like mine life was all the more risky. He taught me much more, too. "There, now you understand us." Longfin concluded.

"Umm, I know we only just met, but can you teach me how to fight like a wild Betta?" I asked. He gave me a startled look, and i explained about how I always easily loose my fights and never stand a chance.

"Very well, I will train you. But first we need to head to the center of the rice paddie, because the drought is coming and soon this place will be under air!" He taught me that this giant mass of water was called the Rice paddie.

I never suspected the rice paddie would shrink like that. I was thinking that life like this was risky, when Longfin said, "Come on. The journy will probably take a few days with a Betta like you. I was about to leave anyways, so you should come along before I leave you and you get lost."

I followed, glad to finally understand this mysterous rice paddie.


----------



## bettamaniac

why did the guy just put him in the rice paddie and isnt it illegal to just dump a dead fish into a place where wild fish live


----------



## baylee767

^ Thank you for the comment -.-... and it's a story...


----------



## bettamaniac

ok but why would he just put a healthy fish in rice paddie


----------



## turtle10

bettamaniac said:


> ok but why would he just put a healthy fish in rice paddie


This might just be me but it seems a bit rude that you are questioning her story line..


----------



## HayrideHaunter

dude...she just said...its a story...aka fictional...aka whatever she wants with any reason she wants, or no reason. Its not like 1000 page novel with a thoroughly developed plotline...just a story. I'm not trying to be rude, just saying...if youre not a fan, don't question it, just don't read it.


----------



## BeCkS

Lol, im pretty sure you can put anything into a story...real or fake. 
Are dragons and unicorns real? no. So I'm pretty sure you can put bettas into a rice patty in a fictional story.


----------



## turtle10

I want to hear more of the story! lol


----------



## BeCkS

turtle10 said:


> I want to hear more of the story! lol


me too!


----------



## baylee767

It's okay, he questions everyones stories except for the great ones. I've been too tired most of this week and only getting a few hours of sleep so I couldn't update, but I caught up on some sleep, so here goes. 

Part 5: choosing a name

It did take a few days to reach the center of the rice paddie. I could tell Longfin was trying hard to go slow and was feeling anxious from it. "Look, you are only swimming with your pectorals. Put your _tail _into it!" He instructed me. I wasn't used to swimming like that because before my tail was too big for that to work, but I decided to try it. After that we made better progress.

I was shocked when I reached the center. It was surounded by rocks, and if you swam through a hole you found yourself surrounded by these rocks in a really deep spot. It was roughly 4 feet, just a pit in the paddy that stretched 8 feet across. There were lots of Bettas and fights were constantly breaking out. 

"Try to avoid everyone else for the drought. Otherwise you'll get hurt... come, I know a spot where I stay every drought." He led me into a hidden clearing, you had to go through a certain rock to spot it. "I'll train you like you asked here in the drought. Then I'll allow you to choose your name."

________________________________________________________________

A month later the water was at its lowest. It was only around 6 inches deep in the deep area, and outside of it were mainly scattered puddles. In that month longfin had shown me much.

He taught me how to move faster. He taught me many fighting moves, defensive moves, and how to avoid a fight. He also told me that I would have to establish a territory because nomads don't last long, and that I may have to fight for it. Eventually there came a time when Longfin asked the question I knew he'd ask.

"What would you like to be named, Betta?" He said. The question caught me off guard, but I was willing to answer. Before I did, he said, "Remember, you are bright white and managed to survive in the rice paddy. You are supposed to have long fins yet yours are short. Take facts about yourself into consideration before you choose your name."

I thought. I had to practice battle moves at night because if I practiced in the day I would stick out too much. I loved watching the sun and moon move in there cycle, and my tail was shaped like the moon. That made my name pretty obvious to me, but first I wanted to hear what wild names are like. "Can you give me some examples of wild names?" I asked.

Longfin looked at me suspiciously and said, "okay." He looked up at the moon and said, "Redscale, greentail, shortfin, round tail, things like that."

Then I knew what I'd be. No, _who_ I'd be. "Then I have decided. I want to be called Moontail." Longfin nodded. "Then the ceremony will be held tomorrow."

"Wait, there's a ceremony?" Iasked.

"Of course! If a Betta is named after 3 months he has to have a ceremony." Longfin replied. "Until that ceremony you still don't officially have a name, so I will juust continue to call you Betta." 

I thought, and I realised something. _Names must be really important... I can't wait until I get mine..._


----------



## turtle10

Love it!


----------



## Alex09

I'm la-la-la-lovin' it!


----------



## BeCkS

this is wicked!


----------



## HayrideHaunter

gahhhh its awesome XD...mooore =D


----------



## fishman12

More!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baylee767

AFTER WRITING: Whew. Is it just me or am I getting a bit carried away? XD

Part 6: Alone

Eventually to water level rose to its normal height. I looked back at my naming ceremony with awe. 

Long fin had jumped into the air and shouted "Come meet here under peace for a naming ceremony!" Somehow it projected his voice and it sounded louder, and soon some Bettas gathered around, peacful for the occasion. They still cautiously flared at eachother, but they were peaceful. Longfin started talking, droning on and on about how I had learned to live like I should, and he concluded his speech by saying, "Now we shall all jump to tell the moon of her new warrior!" For the first time I jumped, and time seemed to slow down. Dozens of Bettas surounded me and waterdroplets flew everywhere. "Moontail!" Everyone had called. Then after that the fightng began and everyone dispersed.

I shivered at how I had some how not even felt the urge to attack. _It's like the wild is changing my personality._ I thought, because wild Bettas weren't that aggressive.

One thing that was really irritating was having to constantly trim my tail. "How come my tail is so biiig?" I complaing to Longfin one morning.

"How am I supposed to know? Moontail, don't complain. At least you are here instead of that cylinder thing you were talking about." He stared at a bubble and bit it thoughtfully. "I think we should explore the rice paddy." He said. "Come." 

I followed him as we barrelled through plants and caves. We didn't see any bubblenests, so we stopped paying attention. I wish we had.

They came on us out of nowhere, flaring their fins, their eyes glinting. Three males seemed throughoutly angered, I couldn't tell why. Then I saw. There was a bright white shape, I knew who it was. It was my sister. I felt myself flare up at the thought of 3 unknown males fighting over her. 

"Hey, this is our female! I'll kill you for her!" One shouted. The three gave eachother a look that seemed to mean "We will begin fighting after these two are out of the picture". Me and longfin flared up and prepared ourselves.

One of the males charged at me with the speed that every wild Betta posses. I became distracted in fighting him, relentlessly nipping his scales. This male was a bit slow to me, so I knew exactly which move would send him swimming. The same move that was once performed on me by one of his kin.

I made to bite him on the tail and he twisted so that his head was facing me. I bit his lip and flipped, I was powerful enough to restrain him after training this move with Longfin. I kicked my tail and thrashed my pectorals in hope of staying upright, but his weight made us drift on our sides to the bottom. I held on tightly, suddenly feeling desperate for air. I had to release him. 

The male jerked and swam away as fast as he could. I said, "Ha! You better watch out for me next time!" And I turned to face the other enemies. 

I froze. They were doing a tactic. Both males were bigger than Longfin. One would grab his dorsal fin and drag him almost to the bottom while the other breathed. Then the other male would come and switch places. They got air, and Longfin uselessly struggled and I could tell he really needed to breath. Longfins struggles were slowing, and I knew it was too late.

"NOO!" I shouted, rushing at the males with all of my speed. "You aren't supposed to let the fighty go this far!" I screeched. The males turned to face me, grinning like minnows. I rushed at them with far more strength then they expected, my anger speeding me up. I crashed into the side of one like a train and barrelled him a full 6 inches, his scales damaged. The male turned away and I grabbed his tail and shook my head as hard as I could. The other male fleed in terror, but I was a demon. I gave that fish bad wounds before he got away, and I suspect they eventually got infected and killed him.

I swam to Longfin. He may have been another male Betta, but he was more dear to me than anything. Even more dear than my sister, who had sswam off. I nudged Longfins body under a rock as if I was trying to give him shelter even though I knew he was already dead. Eventually stopped, and with a last glance, left Longfin forever.

"Don't worry Longfin. Our enemies will tremble with terror when they see my might. Your work has saved me."


----------



## turtle10

Nooo longfin!! So sad but so so good.


----------



## Dontpanic

Love it! But let me guess, you read Warriors? ;D


----------



## baylee767

Wow? How did you guess (sarcastic)? Lol. yep hehe (=


----------



## BeCkS

this is amazing!!


----------



## fishman12

Love it, but poor Longfin!


----------



## baylee767

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone!

Part 7: Feeders

I managed fine without Longfin. Because he was older, I actually moved faster. But it still was harder looking out for territories.

He had once told me to find a territory and settle down because nomads usually didn't get far. But I couldn't find anywhere suited to me. I really did try, but there was either no prey, or it was to shallow, or there wasn't enough hiding places.

One day, soon after the end of the drought, I saw something. Giant feet and legs sticking in the water. I looked up and saw the form of a feeder! I started to sprint away, but I knew it had seen me. I heard a loud noise, like a long vibrating shout. The feeder tried to grab me and I dodged its hand and swam away.

________________________________________________________________

It was a few days later. I hid because a pair was nearby, chatting. I wanted to listen for the news.

"There are so many catchers with grabbers." The male shivered. The pair nipped at a feeder print, and I realized that catchers were feeders. _But what's a grabber?_ I wondered. Then the female started talking.

"My old mate, he talked of the grabber. He said it encircled him. Then there were threads everywhere, like those things insects leave over the water sometimes. He was completely helpless, there were no openings and it was too high to jump. The grabber brought him into _air._ He managed to escape when the catcher fell. Ever since then I've been terrified of grabbers. With more catchers and grabbers on the loose... it's the end of the world!" She said.

The pair swam to some other place. _Maybe the feeders are here because of me. I do stick out... but why would they go after me so much? _I thought and thought but couldn't think of an answer. I led feeders and their nets to the rice paddy, and in doing so destroying other Bettas homes!


----------



## turtle10

Omg I want to know what is going to happen.. was it his fault? Poor Moontail :/


----------



## BeCkS

loveeee


----------



## baylee767

We'll be at the end within 1-4 parts after this one (If I so feel, maybe it'll continue, but it will probably end soon). Here goes.

Part 8: The plan

I swam around a plant in circles over and over, thinking. If I gave myself up, then the wild Bettas would be safe! But then I'd have a terrible life, unable to cope with such small places after the rice paddy.

There was a chance that the feeders weren't looking for me. Maybe they saw some other Bettas that caught their eye, but that was unlikely. I stood out the most, after all. I was an amazing Betta of course. The best in the world because I was awesome. I swam another circle and noticed swimming was a bit difficult.

I sighed and started shaping my tail. I'd become so good and it my fins looked like that of a wild Bettas almost, except my dorsal I couldn't reach. And my pelvic fins were out of reach, too. After every trimming my fins grew back in slower and slower. It made me fear for losing one of my unique traits, but it also made me glad. 

After biting my tail back I took off, feeling a sudden urge to let out energy. I saw several feeders, but I avoided them. I didn't find any Bettas and assumed that they were hiding in the center. I came to a cave similar to Longfin's and layed on a plant, lost in memories.

Suddenly a feeder flipped the rock with its huge hands. I wanted to run as fast as I could, but so fast I couldn't see it, the feeder swiped at me and surrounded me with a massive net. There was no where I could go. I swam in useless circles while the net slowely lifted. Soon I was crowding on the bottom, but it was too late, that too was lifted into air. I started gasping and thrashing, but wondered why it felt like I was wet.

Then I was in the cave again. _It was a dream! Why did I lose touch with my surroundings so much? It will be the death of me if I don't get a hold of myself._

I fled the cave, felling uneasy. I slouched underneath a slab of rock nearby, and flared with astonishment. A feeders pair of hands flipped the cave, and a net was next to it. It was just like my dream. "Some coincidence." I marveled. I swam away before the feeder could see me.

I had a thought. A thought that morphed into an idea. An idea that morphed into a plan. _I'm going to get rid of these feeders, and I know just how I'm going to do it. It will be hard... but it just might work..._


----------



## bettafreak33

So good!


----------



## bettamaniac

what happened to longfin? did he die?


----------



## turtle10

bettamaniac said:


> what happened to longfin? did he die?


It's all in the story, you could read it lol.


----------



## bettamaniac

Oh, I didnt see that the first time.


----------



## bettafish15

Just read the whole thing! Cant wait for more!  Great job!


----------



## gregoryk

baylee767 thanks for this really nice story!
Along with the others I am waiting for the next chapter


----------



## baylee767

I keep on writing the next chapter and right when I'm almost done my computer has an update and shuts the window down >.< Here goes this time... Wait, for the story. In case you don't know, the lateral line is this line that fish have on their bodys that aren't visible, and they can sense movement in the water with it.

Part 9: A mysterious Betta

It was dark out, perfect for what I needed to do. I gazed up at the surface unwillingly, and rushed forward into a leap. "Come gather here under peace for a meeting!" I quickly shouted. I announced it a few more times, and soon Bettas started showing up.

When I told them I had a plan to defeat the catchers, they helped me call more Bettas, and together we attracted MANY Bettas. They all looked at me, somewhat confused, but ready to listen.

I told them about how it was my fault the catchers and grabbers were there, and they started stirring, but when I begin discussing me plan they all started nodding there heads and flaring. The more I told them, the more pleased they grew. Afterwards, I said, "Meet here morning in two days. Spread the news!" And watched them swim away eagerly.

I settled down on a plant when everyone left so I could think. _If this plan fails, then I'll probably get captured, and the catchers will probably continue there attack on the rice paddy. But this plan's so good... it shouldnt fail, but if it does, I will have to-_

"That was a brilliant plan Moontail." A smooth voice said. I twirled around with shock, I hadn't sensed this Betta with my lateral line. A female with a bright copper body hovering over me.

"Who are you?" I asked. The female just chuckled and swished her tail, moonlight reflecting her copper. 

"My name... is not important." She said. "I have come to congradulate you on your thinking. You will save the Bettas by doing this. Now, I must go." I wanted to protest, Bettas don't NEED to go anywhere. 

I was too late, the female turned around and disappeared into the shadows of the night.


----------



## fishman12

Oh, wow. Hope you can get the next part before your computer goes wacky again...


----------



## baylee767

After I wrote this... jeez I'm REALLY going over board...

Part 10: Attack

Now is the time to execute my plan. 

For a few hours I flared with nervous excitment as hundreds of Bettas started swarming in. Soon there was nearly 300 Bettas.

When they were all talking and the sound of it was deafening, I Flared and called, "Welcome! Today we'll drive these catchers away before they destroy us all!" The sun was just rising, and the feeders would soon be out. All the Bettas cheered, a sound loud enough to alert the bugs over the water.

I flared again for silence, and once again repeated my plan for the new Bettas. They started getting excited, too. After that we waited in hiding until the catchers were out.

Once the rice paddy was getting crouded from them, I signaled it was time to do the plan. We all moved through the water, swimming to a open spot. One last time I repeated the plan, again. "Now, remember. We will all jump together and the catchers will come. Then we jump around them, so they panic. Then we bite them and chase them and bat them away!" They Bettas nodded their heads, while I was ready to burst with anxiety and excitment. 

I braced myself, and motioned with my tail. As one Betta we leaped into the air, what a fantastic sight it was. We jumped higher than I ever had, going nearly a foot into the air. I assumed it was due to all of our extra energy. This was more than just getting food, we were defending our homes and our lives.

Time seemed to go slowely as once again, I began falling through air. Suddenly memories were upon me. Living life in a dirty cylinder, watching all of my siblings die one by one, being forced into the rice paddy when I wanted to remain in the cylinders, meeting longfin, the drought, defeating my enemies and avenging his death, attracting all of these catchers, and now this. 

We hit the water with a splash, and didn't have to wait long. Soon catchers started to show up, holding... grabbers. We surrounded them and began leaping around them to confuse them. They were too slow to catch us in the air. As a mass, we were the size of a catcher. We swarmed around them in the water and attacked. They had creepy smooth skin instead of scales, and were more vulnerable than I thought. I nipped one and smashed my head into it. There were around 50 Bettas attacking each feeder.

At first the catcher seemed to regard us as pests, as if it could barely feel us. But as our attacks grew more and more brutal, it stuck its clumbsy hand in the water, which we easily avoided. Then after it couldn't get us, it shouted with frustration and started running towards the land. We chased it and kept on attacking until it was out of reach. Most of the catchers had been chased away, except one.

It was just catching Bettas to keep them away. "No!" I said. I rushed at it and leaped into the air. It seemed shocked and delighted to be faced with the white Betta that it had been searching for. But I wasn't going to give it the pleasure of catching me. 

I found a spot on it that I could bite onto when I was falling and I quickly grabbed it and was hanging above the rice paddy. The other Bettas mimicked me and we all grabbed onto this catcher. Soon its legs were covered with Bettas. 

It shrieked and ran away, and we dropped off. We all stared silently at eachother for a moment, before shouting a deafening cheer. That copper female slided through the water towards him, and all the Bettas gave her room because she held a certain air of authority. "Good job, moontail." She said. Then she whispered, "Meet me at the center tonight." Before swimming away. The Bettas around me started cheering "Moontail! Moontail!" 

My plan had worked! But would it really keep the catchers away?


----------



## gregoryk

Never thought I'd say that but man, these are some rabid bettas!
But I guess that's what the wild does to you... You cut your fins short, learn to fight dirty, and eventually you get feeders telling stories of your legendary adventures!
Great story baylee767 can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## bettafish15

Wah~ So good! Cant wait for the next chapter


----------



## bettamaniac

If only they could learn to work together and not rip each other apart if they see another. If only.


----------



## BettasAreBomb

OMG!!!!!Baylee767 you have a briliant talent this is one of the best short stories i have ever read! I hope u use this talent in the future. =D


----------



## BettasAreBomb

Ahhhh r u gona finish this or is it done =( i hope not i wana know if it works out with the catchers (and with the copper bellied betta)!


----------



## baylee767

It's not done yet...

Also, I LOL'd at your comment gregoryk! ROFL. Thanks for the comments everyone! Updates tommorrow.


----------



## BettasAreBomb

you said updates tomarow three days ago im pumped to hear the rest!


----------



## gregoryk

Heh, you know people can be unexpectedly busy with "real life"...
Or maybe baylee767 was contacted by some publisher with an offer to publish this story 
you never know 
patience!


----------



## baylee767

Sorry! Computer acted wierd again (BLAH-cheap thing) and I had soccer yesterday and was too drained to think of a story. Sorry that I kept you all in such suspense. But now...

Part 11: Goldheart

A copper form was sliding through the water in the night. "Hello, erm...-" I said, unsure what to call her. "Call me Goldheart", She said. I flared and said, "Hello Goldheart." But I was baffled at her name. She was copper, and you certainly couldn't see a Bettas heart!

"I just wanted to congradulate you again, this time for your victory." Goldheart told me. There was a glow in her eyes, and she said, "Ah. You're probably wondering where I come from and such, yes?" 

I nodded. She seemed to talk a bit funny, with a wierd accent. "Well, I wasn't planning on telling you this... But I'm not from the rice paddy. Did you not notice my color seemed oddly bright? Yes, my mother was a tame Betta, but my father was wild. I picked up most of his body shape and my mothers scales. I was born many, many miles away from here. I've been through more than you could imagine, and that was just as a fry." She looked up at the moon. "You led me." She muttered at it.

I felt akward floating there while she talked to the moon. After hearing what Goldheart said, I picked up that a tame Betta was a Betta who lived with catchers, kind of like me. _Goldheart..._ I shivered. She was stranger then ever before to me, yet somehow closer. 

"Anyways, I'm not important." She stared me straight in the eye, a look of... longing on her face? "What's important is that the catchers haven't come back yet, so for now we're safe. I'll return when I can sense that they will not come anymore." And she was gone.

_So I'm not alone! _I felt a strange yearning to follow Goldheart, see how much she was like me, if she ate the same, moved the same... it was an obsession just barely between the brink of thought and action. Then the moment was gone, and I was normal again.

_That was creepy... what happened?_


----------



## turtle10

OMG more!


----------



## BettasAreBomb

awsome!!!! i love this


----------



## baylee767

Part 12: Teritories

A week later, the catchers who had been massing on shore started coming in. If they had grabbers, any Betta who saw them would attack, and soon the catchers with the grabbers stopped coming.

I noticed a copper flash out of the corner of my eye, and Goldheart appeared. "I believe that the catchers that were destroying us are gone, and it might be safe." She said. For some reason, it appeared as if she was hungry even though she was well fed.

"This is great! We should celebrate!" I said. I flared and darted forward for almost a foot and I turned around. The whole world was blurry, except for a pristine copper Betta. Goldheart seemed frozen amoungst movement, except for her graceful strokes through the water. I shook my head _stop seeing things. There's nothing wierd about her._

Goldheart just chuckled and started to swim away, but then she stopped. "Comeback here tonight", and she was gone.

"Right, I'll just catch some flies." I muttered.

Later on at night, Goldheart was waiting. Once again she seemed different, as if new life was pulsing through her. "Moontail, have you found a territory?" She said. It sounded so much like Longfin I had to laugh. "Well, you should. You might have survived all this time without one, but you're just a sitting duck if you don't."

I thought and said, "Come with me." She looked startled, and I realized how I sounded. "No, I meant to where I choose my territory so you can judge it." She nodded her head, and I led her to a spot. This spot I KNEW well, and wanted badly. 

Eventually we stopped, and I bowed my head at a cave on this spot. "What are you doing?" Goldheart asked, looking quite confused. 

"You said once that you watched me. As you might have noticed, this was my tutor Longfin's cave. He was a great Betta." I stared at the opening, which I once swam so uncertainly through. "I would like thihs to be my territory." 

Goldheart started examining all the plants in the area. She hesitated and swam into the cave, I could just barely here her mutter, "This thing is huge." I waited, staying silent and just staring at Longfins cave. "This is a great territory." Galdheart called as she popped out of the cave. 

"I guess I should try to make a bubblenest then." I said. Goldheart nodded like it wasn't a big deal, but I'd never done it before. I swam to the surface and tried to blow a bubble, but I couldn't. I tried over and over again and didn't succeed. Then I looked down, and with Goldheart staring expectantly, I began to make a bubblenest.

_I shall make the biggest bubblenest this rice paddy has ever seen!_


----------



## turtle10

Yay! I love it can't wait for more, it is really getting good .


----------



## baylee767

I couldn't resist...

Part 13: Bubblenest

I worked for days, barely paying attention to anything around me. I didn't eat, sleep, or jump. The whole time I sensed Goldheart watching, and it made me work all the harder.

When I finished, I noticed several Bettas staring in awe at my work. I myself froze, I didn't realize how large I had gotten it. This bublenest, it was nearly 4 yards... It covered all of my territory and more.

Goldheart swam up to me. "How...?" She seemed speachless. I noticed some females started flaring at me and making s shapes with their bodies and darting around to get my attention. I just stared at Goldheart, SHE was why I'd done all this. Suddenly, like a great firey inferno, information suddenly exploded in my head. When I saw Goldheart... I wanted nothing more than to protect her from the world, to chase, to... _flare._

Other Bettas quickly left when it was obvious I was finished. I stared at Goldheart again, and I flared. I yelled, I zipped through the water, and I jumped and flew through the air. I felt like a fry again, and it was Goldheart who I wanted to be with. I started to chase her, and at first she seemed confused. Then she started zipping around, and we playfully chased eachother. In both of our eyes pure joy was glaring. Then I realized why she had seemed so different.

_Eggs. _She had eggs... just waiting for someone to hatch them. And I was going to be that someone! I chased her under my bubblenest, and I showed her what I wanted with body language, I flared and made an s with my body, and she began to show signs to me, too. I swam over to her and did what I knew I was destined to, I embraced her.

__________________________________________________________________

*20 years later*

The rock had seen much, had been there since the dawn of time itself. It remebered being miles underwater, in a salty, dark place, where giant titans battled above. It remebered the water drying and strange insects munching on the vines that grew over it, and then strange reptiles and droughts, it remembered giant meat eating agile two legged things, then the great explosion that sent it miles away from its original spot and made it tiny. The rock remembered freezing times and strange creatures, two legged things appearing, and then once again being covered in water as a mere home for fish. It remembered the story of the little white fish who defeated the two legged creatures, and of it's legendary bubblenest, and it lived in the rock. After it had died the other fish had somehow marked the story of him into the rock.

Then, a little fry. Just a Betta fry, barely old enough for color to show. He was fiercly hunting down insects, and attacking minnows with strange fierocity. Something was different about this little fry, something familiar to the rock. Its scales were white.

THE END

_________________________________________________________________

I'm sorry, don't yell at me lol (Had that happen once when I ended a story before) I pasted the whole thing, just the story, on microsoft word, and it was 13 pages! Wierd coincidence... but it was still long. Hey... I actually might consider working on a story to publish as my mom is friends with a few publishers...


----------



## turtle10

OMG…. I am speechless. The ending gave me chills!


----------



## baylee767

Lol thanks. Me and my creepy endings c=

Just noticed nearly 1000 views 0.0


----------



## HayrideHaunter

oooooooh I like how you use the rock in the ending =)


----------



## turtle10

baylee767 said:


> Lol thanks. Me and my creepy endings c=
> 
> *Just noticed nearly 1000 views 0.0*


Not surprised, this story ended up being amazing!


----------



## gregoryk

baylee767 said:


> ...I pasted the whole thing, just the story, on microsoft word, and it was 13 pages! Wierd coincidence... but it was still long. Hey... I actually might consider working on a story to publish as my mom is friends with a few publishers...


I am a film producer and I liked the way you write. It's not the kind of thing we do but you've definitely got talent!
Keep it up, try to get your story published and don't accept NO for an answer.
Beautiful story baylee767!


----------



## Slipstitch

Omg I LOVED this story! Absolutely loved it! You should totally keep writing and get yourself published! ^_____^


----------



## fishman12

Great story!


----------



## Amethyst

That was a great story! I loved it!

AMETHYST


----------



## bettafreak33

WOW:shock:1 word..AMAZING!
U should totally write another story.


----------



## drkeni9ma

Great story I loved it.. Great work baylee767! Thanks!!


----------



## BettasAreBomb

Awww i wanted to see moontail and the copper ones kids growup and stuff. But amazing story!!! I loved the whole thing! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

What a fantastic story! I love it!


----------



## turtle10

BettasAreBomb said:


> Awww i wanted to see moontail and the copper ones kids growup and stuff. But amazing story!!! I loved the whole thing! :-D


Maybe there will be a sequal? lol


----------



## baylee767

turtle10 said:


> Maybe there will be a sequal? lol


Hmm...

Might consider that one! Don't be surprised if in 5 minutes you see a sequel on the Betta art page, and don't be dissapointed if you check everyday for 5 years and nothing happens lol.


----------



## turtle10

baylee767 said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Might consider that one! Don't be surprised if in 5 minutes you see a sequel on the Betta art page, and don't be dissapointed if you check everyday for 5 years and nothing happens lol.


Haha! 

I hope to see another story, but if not its okay. The original story is enough to keep me going for a while


----------



## baylee767

I have a present for you guys. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=608530#post608530


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice sequel!


----------

